# Scalewatcher - feedback, views, and opinions?



## matt (5 Apr 2009)

Has anyone used or have any experience of Scalewatcher (http://www.scalewatcher.co.uk/)?

Seems almost too simple... But the ease of installation is very appealing.


----------



## Doug B (5 Apr 2009)

Matt.
I`ve not fitted this type, though i have seen them installed.
There are many different types of water conditioners, this one, though easy to install is very expensive.
The in-line type which i have fitted, are manufactured by a variety of companies & are much cheaper. They only involve cutting a short piece of pipe out & tightening a couple of nuts.
I would have thought you could get an in-line one professionally supplied & fitted for half the price of larger scalewatcher unit, if you don`t fancy doing the plumbing yourself.


----------



## misterfish (6 Apr 2009)

This is a water conditioner and not a water softener so it will not reduce the use of soap/detergent and will not do away with the scum caused by soap.

We looked at conditioners a few years ago and there seemed to be conflicting information. In the end we decided not to bother and during our recent refurbishment had a softener installed. This has caused my wife's exzcma(?) to go away and makes washing of us and clothes a much more pleasant experience. The downside of the softener is that it has to be fed with salt from time to time.

Misterfish


----------



## LeeElms (6 Apr 2009)

I fitted a permanent magnet based one a few years back. It has certainly improved the scaling present in the kettle ... now only a very thin film of scale, and some loose bits which rinse out readily. Before, the scale built up progressively and had to be descaled quite frequently.

The one I fitted was about £20 from Wickes, and just fits around the main water pipe (I've fitted it just after the main stopcock).


----------

